
Asiana Flight 214 Investigation Focuses on Airspeed in Final Seconds - fortepianissimo
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/07/ntsb-wraps-up-asiana-214/all/1
======
rlu
I usually don't like it when people comment about the submission's website
rather than the content, but what the fuck is this?

[http://i.imgur.com/70rsTUr.png](http://i.imgur.com/70rsTUr.png)

I'm about 20-30 seconds into the video and out of nowhere a popup ad animated
onto the foreground with its own video? Are you KIDDING ME?

This is the second time today that this happens to me on two different
websites. Wired got it worse because I was watching a video which then got
covered up by this stupid ad (while youtube continued to play in the
background) but even if this article was 100% text - if you're going to give
me overlays like it's 2002 then please do so right when I load the page, not
20 seconds after I've already started to digest your content.

/rant

~~~
zzleeper
(I know it's not the kosher solution, but editing your hosts file [1] or justs
installing adblock, helps a lot with this stuff)

[1] [http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/](http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/)

